# gens - genre & accord



## wildan1

"Tu as rencontré de nouvelles gens à l'école cette année ?" ai-je demandé à un petit Français de six ans qui vient de faire sa rentrée.

Des NOUVEAUX gens--on dit pas _nouvelles gens_, voyons !

Bon, je sais qu'il n'a que 6 ans ce petit, mais sa réaction riduculisante m'a fait penser que j'avais raison mais que ça fait peut-être trop châtié de parler comme ça...?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Ploupinet

Je pense que c'est un peu trop soutenu pour un enfant oui 
"De nouvelles personnes", "de nouveaux amis",... plutôt !


----------



## Calamitintin

wildan1 said:


> Tu as rencontré de nouvelles gens à l'école cette année ?


Il  me semble que tu as raison, gens c'est féminin au pluriel, peut-être qu'au singulier aussi, mais un gens, moi ça ne me dit rien qui vaille .
Mais c'est vrai aussi que ça sonne un peu étrange (d'où sans doute la réaction du gamin ), je ne saurais pas dire pourquoi... Dans le doute, il vaut mieux ruser : de nouveaux camarades, de nouvelles personnes...
++


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Gens est pluriel, féminin ou masculin. Son usage est moins courant que personnes. On trouve des exemples d'utilisation de "nouvelles gens", mais personnellement je ne le dirais que de manière interrogative, sous la forme "y-a-t'il des gens nouveaux ?".
Les expressions anciennes utilisent plutôt la forme féminine (c'est peut-être lié aux patois (?)), comme dans "bonnes gens", "vieilles gens".

En s'adressant à un enfant (ou même à un adulte), ta tournure de phrase est peu usitée, on dira plutôt, tu as rencontré de nouvelles personnes (pas trop pour un enfant), de nouvelles têtes, de nouveaux copains ...


----------



## geostan

Il y a très longtemps j'ai appris des règles assez compliquées en ce qui concerne le nom "gens." Si je me rappelle bien, c'est comme suit:

les adjectifs placés immédiatement avant le nom sont féminins. Ceux placés ailleurs sont masculins.

Puis, est venu l'adjectif "tout."

"Tout" s'accorde si l'adjectif avant "gens" varie pour le féminin. Autrement il garde la forme masculine.

Donc on peut avoir une phrase telle que...

Toutes les vieilles gens étaient heureux d'apprendre que ... 
Mais: Tous les autres gens étaient heureux d'apprendre que ...

Je ne sais pas si cette règle existe toujours, mais cela m'étonnerait si elle était meme connue de la majorité des Francais.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Et comme souvent la BDL nous éclaire.


----------



## maarri

Bonsoir à tous

  J’ai toujours cru que le mot « gens » est pluriel masculin.  Cependant, je viens de lire dans un bouqin les phrases suivantes : « Je ne connais pas ces bonnes gens » et « Il n’y a pas de mauvaises gens sur la terre ».  

  Visiblement, « gens » dans ce contexte-ci est pluriel féminin.  Pourrait quelqu’un me dire pourquoi c’est bien le cas ?

  Merci à l’avance

  M


----------



## CapnPrep

FR: de nombreux jeunes gens / de nombreuses gens - genre masculin / féminin
FR: gens, orgue, amour, délice - genre (masculin / féminin ?)


----------



## janpol

Oui, "gens" est bien masculin pluriel mais l'adjectif qui précède immédiatement "gens" prend la forme du féminin (de vieilles gens) sauf quand "gens" est suivi de "de" et d'un nom exprimant l'état ou la qualité (de durs gens de mer)


----------



## Fidèle

— Ne vous moquez pas de ces gens.
— Quels gens?  (ou : Quelles gens?)

Doit-on écrire "quels gens" ou "quelles gens"?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## tilt

_Quels gens ?_
[…]


----------



## Fidèle

Il faut écrire : Quels gens?

J'ai trouvé la réponse dans la BDL :
Banque de dépannage linguistique - Gens

"Quand _tous_ et _quels_ précèdent _gens_, ceux-ci sont habituellement masculins, à moins qu’un adjectif épithète féminin s’intercale entre l’un d’eux et _gens_."

Merci.


----------



## geostan

Pour rendre cette règle d'autant plus curieuse, notez l'exemple suivant:

Toutes les vieilles gens sont arrivé*s* à l'heure.


----------



## Alacritas

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment découvert que le genre des adjectifs "bon, mauvais, petit, vieux, vilain" est toujours féminin quand on les utilise avec le substantif "les gens".  

Bon, d'accord, je comprends; le truc c'est que je suis fort curieux, et il me faut savoir pourquoi! Haha 

Alors, je cherche quelqu'un qui puisse me donner une explication de...ben, pas l'étymologie, mais plutôt l'histoire de ce phénomène étrange.

Merci d'avance,

Alacritas

PS Si vous trouvez des fautes de langue, n'hésitez pas à les corriger. Merci


----------



## janpol

c'est une bonne question mais je ne connais pas la réponse
ça sonne mieux
une supposition : ça évite la confusion "gens/Jean" à l'oral


----------



## pointvirgule

Oyez, bonnes gens, l'explication est donnée dans le premier paragraphe de cet article de la BDL.



> On trouve l’origine de cette ambivalence grammaticale en ancien français : _gens_ était alors le pluriel du nom féminin _gent_, qui signifiait « race, nation ». _Gens_ prit rapidement le sens plus large d’« hommes » et, du coup, adopta également le genre masculin.


----------



## Alacritas

Merci bien pour le lien!

C'est trop intéressant, ce renseignement que nous donne BDL; je n'ai qu'une petite doute que peut être quelqu'un pourrait résoudre.

[…]

J'ai lu ceci de leur site:



			
				BDL said:
			
		

> Toutefois, si l’adjectif qui précède directement gens a une forme identique aux deux genres, il est masculin.


Donc est-ce pour cette raison que l'on dit "Tous ces braves gens", "Quels braves gens", etc.? C'est-à-dire, parce que la forme masculine et la forme féminine sont pareilles? 

Merci encore!

Alacritas


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

[…]


> Donc est-ce pour cette raison que l'on dit "Tous ces braves gens", "Quels braves gens", etc.? C'est-à-dire, parce que la forme masculine et la forme féminine sont pareilles?


Oui car brave a la même forme au féminin et au masculin.


----------



## IlEnAppert

En deux phrases:

*Quels braves* gens!
*Quelles vieilles* gens!


----------



## Fidèle

Bonjour!

Doit-on écrire "de telles gens" ou "de tels gens"? Je crois que la règle de grammaire veut qu'on écrive "de telles gens", mais quelqu'un peut-il me le confirmer? En "googlisant", je constate que les deux accords se font autant l'un que l'autre.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Théoriquement, l'adjectif qui qualifie "gens" est masculin s'il suit le nom, et féminin s'il le précède (_Des __bonnes gens_, _D__es gens intelligents_).
Donc :
_De telles gens...
Des gens tels que..._


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute un lien vers cette page de la BDL qui confirme la réponse de TBRI, mais pas que. La règle est moins simple qu'on le pense.

Et puis, cela peut donner des phrases curieuses (à mon avis) comme cet exemple extrait de la page :





> Les *vieilles* gens sont souvent *inquiets* et *ils* sont parfois *méfiants*.


 Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les autres, mais perso... ce mélange de féminin/masculin dans une même phrase m'agace. 

Je serais portée à changer « vieilles gens » en « vieilles personnes » (et mettre tous les adjectifs au féminin) ou simplement « les vieux ».


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Personnellement, étant habitué à ce mélange, il y a longtemps qu'il ne me dérange plus.


----------



## CapnPrep

Il faut quand même compléter la phrase (ou le groupe nominal, au moins), parce que si _gens _est suivi d'un groupe prépositionnel qualificatif (_gens d'affaires_, _gens d'honneur_, etc.), il est masculin, tout simplement.

À noter aussi que certains auteurs n'appliquent la règle du féminin que si cette forme diffère phonétiquement (et non seulement graphiquement) de la forme masculine. Comme _telles_ et _tels_ ont une prononciation [standard] identique, c'est le masculin qui l'emporterait, pour ces auteurs. Par exemple :

on entendait alterner avec les propos du vrai Bergotte ceux du Bergotte égoïste, ambitieux et qui ne pensait qu' à parler de *tels gens* puissants, nobles ou riches, pour se faire valoir (Proust)
Mais il faut reconnaître que le féminin _*telles* gens_ est de loin majoritaire dans Frantext : 



telles genstels gens.*14*2textes après 1900*237*19tous les textes


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai entre temps trouvé cette autre page sur un site de grammaire européen : Comment emploie-t-on gens? On y lit à la première ligne : 





> L'accord de l'adjectif (ou du participe) en rapport avec "gens" est inutilement compliqué.


 Bien d'accord. 

Merci CapnPrep pour les détails au sujet de tels/telles. J'ai lu en googlant que Bossuet aussi aurait écrit « _de tels gens _». Et je dis... pourquoi pas? 

On peut aussi contourner le problème et dire « _des gens comme ça _».


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les autres, mais perso... ce mélange de féminin/masculin dans une même phrase m'agace.


Non seulement il m'agace, mais il m'écorche les oreilles ! Même si c'est soi-disant correct, je trouve cette règle parfaitement absurde et incohérente : un substantif ne devrait jamais être à la fois masculin et féminin ! En tout cas, je n'écrirais pour ma part jamais une phrase mêlant les deux types d'accord.

Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 490) :


> a) _Gens_ […] est ordinairement du masculin. […] Cependant, s’il est précédé *immédiatement*  d’une épithète ou d’un déterminant ayant une terminaison différente  pour chaque genre, on met au féminin cette épithète et ce déterminant  ainsi que toute épithète attachée ou tout déterminant placés avant _gens_, et faisant partie du même syntagme, — mais on laisse au masculin tous les autres mots dont gens commande l’accord (épithètes détachées ; pronoms redondants ; adjectifs, participes et pronoms placés après gens) […].
> 
> D’après les grammairiens, la règle ci-dessus s’applique aussi quand l’adj. qui précède immédiatement _gens_ n’a une forme distincte au fém. que dans l’écriture […].
> 
> D’une  manière générale, la règle n’est pas simple, et on conçoit que les  auteurs y fassent parfois des accrocs. Ce sont presque toujours des fém.  irréguliers […].
> 
> b) Cas particuliers.
> 1° _Tous_ reste d’ordinaire au masculin lorsqu’il précède directement _gens_ suivi d’une épithète, d’un complément ou d’une relative […]. Cependant, en cet emploi, _tous_ se met parfois au fém. […].
> 
> 2° Lorsque _gens_ est suivi de la préposition _de_  et d’un nom désignant une qualité, une profession ou un état  quelconque, il veut toujours au masculin les mots variables qui s’y  rapportent.​


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Bonjour Alacritas

Tu trouveras ici une explication qui me parait tout à fait plausible


> _Gens_, qui est le pluriel du nom féminin _gent _("race"), est aujourd'hui masculin pluriel. Il conserve de son genre ancien l'usage du féminin pour l'adjectif épithète qui précède ("les bonnes gens"); mais, si gens est utilisé dans une locution ("gens de lettres" par exemple),    l'adjectif qui précède est au masculin pluriel.


----------



## Logospreference-1

N'a-t-on pas été victime d'un usage moderne qui veuille, semble-t-il, qu'on ait abandonné _vieil_ au pluriel ? Quand la chose aurait-elle été décidée, et pourquoi alors le TLFi n'en aurait-il pas rendu compte ? Peut-être la tournure _« *vieils gens_ » a-t-elle été remplacée, sans réelle raison et en croyant bien faire, par _vieilles gens_ - qui circulait peut-être tout aussi bien -, ce qui aurait au final abouti à l'incohérence grammaticale de la phrase qui nous occupe. J'ai tout de même trouvé un poème écrit en 2003 titré _Les vieils gens_ http://echo.levillage.org/263/5073, et je ne trouve rien à redire. Je comprends qu'on se soit attaché aux _vieilles gens_, pour la poésie, mais peut-être en voulant conserver les _« *vieils gens_ », qu'il faudrait alors rétablir.


----------



## CapnPrep

Logospreference-1 said:


> N'a-t-on pas été victime d'un usage moderne qui veuille, semble-t-il, qu'on ait abandonné _vieil_ au pluriel ?


Je ne pense pas, non… L'incohérence vient de l'incompatibilité du genre grammatical d'origine du mot _gens_ (féminin, mais sans marque/suffixe explicite pour aider à se maintenir) avec son sens (un groupe comprenant typiquement des hommes). Le changement de genre ainsi provoqué a commencé très tôt, dès l'ancien français, mais demeure inachevé de nos jours. Comme souvent, on observe que les modifieurs qui précèdent le nom ont tendance à conserver le genre grammatical, alors que ceux qui suivent s'accordent selon le genre naturel/sémantique.

Cela vaut pour tous les modifieurs, et non seulement l'adjectif _vieux_/_vielles_. À toutes les époques de la langue, c'est _vieilles gens_ qui est employé correctement, jamais _vieils gens_. Si on trouve _vieils gens_ dans un poème daté de 2003, il ne s'agit pas à mon avis d'une volonté de conserver un ancien usage, mais d'une simple étourderie.


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

CapnPrep said:


> Si on trouve _vieils gens_ dans un poème daté de 2003, il ne s'agit pas à mon avis d'une volonté de conserver un ancien usage, mais d'une simple étourderie.



Et si c'était simplement dans le but d'économiser une syllabe ? Ça me paraît plus plausible qu'une étourderie, le poète s'est forcément rendu compte que "vieil" ne peut pas aller avec "gens" puisque ce dernier ne commence pas par une voyelle.


----------



## CapnPrep

Même devant une voyelle, on ne peut pas employer _vieils_ au pluriel ! _Les vieils gens_, c'est le titre du poème en question ; les mots ne figurent pas dans les vers, qui de toute manière ne semblent pas avoir de mètre. Il n'y a donc aucune syllabe à économiser.


----------



## Perdrix

J'ai trouvé un article du Larousse qui explique l'usage. C'est trop compliqué pour moi, une pauvre anglophone!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si on fait l'accord pour le mot "gens" au masculin ou au fémenin. Je dirais "gens gentilles", "gens bruyantes"; pourtant, je voudrais me n'assûrer. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut TraductoraPobleSec,

On emploiera plutôt "personnes" dans les exemples que tu cites.
On trouve par contre "les petites gens", "les vieilles gens"...


----------



## Comtois

On accorde généralement l'adjectif au féminin quand il est placé avant, et au masculin quand il est après.
Ici, des gens gentils, ou bruyants, mais de gentilles ou bruyantes gens.


----------



## Nicomon

Comtois a raison pour ce qui est de l'accord, mais comme Karine je remplacerais « _gens_ » par « _personnes _» dans les exemples que tu cites.

D'une part je n'aime pas trop l'allitération « _gens gentils _» / « _gentilles gens »_.

[…]*
*


----------



## Adrian03

Je sais que les adjectifs placés immédiatement avant _gens_ se mettent au féminin et les adjectifs placés après _gens_ se mettent au masculin. Ex:.

_ Les vieilles gens sont souvent les plus cultivés._


Pourquoi dans certaines expressions ne s'applique pas cette règle? Ex:.

_ Certains gens d'affaires sont peu scrupuleux. De nombreux gens de lettres ne savent pas compter._


Quelle est l'explication la plus profonde?

Merci en avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Mayoucha

Bonjour Adrian03

  -Tous les mots qui s'accordent avec le mot GENS sont masculins quand GENS est suivi de *DE* ou de *D'* pour former un tout particulier =>

  -De nombreux gens *de* lettres ne savent pas compter.

    - Certains gens *d'*affaires sont peu scrupuleux.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, quand _gens_ est suivi de la préposition _de_, tous les adjectifs se mettent au masculin.

Relire le point _b_, 2º de Grevisse dans mon précédent post. Voir également ce que Larousse en dit :


> *Gens de. *.. L'adjectif est toujours au masculin avec les expressions _gens  de robe, gens d'Église, gens d'épée, gens de guerre, gens de lettres,  gens de loi : il fréquente de brillants gens de lettres et d'ennuyeux  gens de loi_.


----------



## ry95

Bonjour...

Est-ce qu'on écrit : Les gens que j'ai vus


  ou:                       Les gens que j'ai vues      en français?


Merci.


----------



## Yendred

_Les gens que j'ai vus _

Le genre du mot "_gens_" est variable selon les cas, et c'est en effet l'une des subtilités du français. Voyez les notes grammaticales du Wiktionnaire à ce sujet. L'une des règles est qu'il est masculin, sauf lorsqu'un adjectif le précède. Logiquement, on doit donc écrire :
_Les gens que j'ai vus_
Mais :
_Les vieilles gens que j'ai vu*e*s _


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> Les vieilles gens que j'ai vu*e*s


En fait, seuls le déterminant et le ou les adjectifs épithètes précédant _gens_ sont susceptibles d'être féminins – je précise d'ailleurs « susceptibles » parce que ce n'est même pas systématique ! Mais les adjectifs et participes passés venant après _gens_ et s'y rapportant sont eux toujours masculins. Pour mieux s'y retrouver, il est d'ailleurs beaucoup plus simple de considérer que le nom _gens_ lui-même est toujours masculin.

Il convient ainsi d'écrire :

_les vie*illes* gens que j'ai vu*s*
les vie*ux* et maigr*es* gens que j'ai vu*s*
les maigr*es* et vie*illes* gens que j'ai vu*s*
Dégingand*és*, les maigr*es* et vie*illes* gens que j'ai aperçu*s* sont parti*s* en clopinant. _


----------



## Yendred

Merci pour cette précision. Ça me paraît en effet plus français 😉


----------

